# HR22-100 not responding to remote



## skbkrb (Dec 10, 2008)

My HR22 suddenly does not respond to the remote unless I literally point it right at the left side of the box while it's almost touching the box. I've done some resets but no help. I called DTV and they had me reset the remote via codes, but still no change.

It responds fine to the push buttons on the box. I've wiped off the cover and tried other in-house remotes with no luck.

They said the light sensor in the box is bad and I should replace the unit, but I have lot's of saved stuff I don't want to lose. 

Any suggestions would be great

thanks


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What remote are you using? I'd try using RF mode instead of IR.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I know this is obvious, but I assume you tried other batteries.


----------



## skbkrb (Dec 10, 2008)

Using RC64 and tried batteries and an RC64R and RC65 that I have for other boxes


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skbkrb said:


> Using RC64 and tried batteries and an *RC64R* and RC65 that I have for other boxes


This would work to change the mode to RF. You'll need to use the front panel to get into the menu, but if the IR sensor is the problem, the RF mode should still work.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It could also be IR interference. Now days the fluorescent back light on LCD TVs can really mess with IR. Try turning it down.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

True, and the backlight turned all the way up isn the best viewing setting anyway. I usually start with Cinema if it's set to vivid, or the equivalent.

RF will bypass the interference as well.


----------



## skbkrb (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmm, I did just install a new Vizio 32" tv and it happened right after that. I thought maybe I messed up the box when I moved it around. But the tv is in a cabinet and the box is on a shelf under it so I wouldn't think the light from the tv affects the box in an isolated shelf.

I will try RF and/or reducing the backlight , but the setup says to make sure the RF antennae is connected. Do I need to go buy one at Radio Shack or is it included in the box?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's integrated, the external was on the HR20-100.


----------



## chapel (Aug 27, 2011)

Mine has been doing this since the latest update...
I have two remotes. one a stock RF enabled DTV remote, one a Universal Remote with RF enabled as well... the unit is EXTREMELY slow to respond. I've restarted it and that helped for a bit, but now it's back to crap.

I really hate this receiver.


----------



## luv2fly3 (Sep 19, 2006)

Right there with ya. Since the software update, our 22/100 has been like molasses. I'm getting very tired of unresponsive DTV junk. Seems like after 2 years of service, they could sure figure out how to create a software update that would speed these things up. Maybe the newer ones are faster, but why should I have to spend $$ to "rent" a new box and gain nothing but speed due to their lack of ability to update my current equipment.


----------



## skbkrb (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been trying to switch to RF, but it's difficult since the receiver doesn't accept the codes you have to enter on the remote to convert. Can I set up the remote to RF on another receiver, then use it on the problem receiver in another room?

The IR mode still works sometimes so I"ve been getting by with it and the front panel. But there's no way to fast forward on the front panel so that sucks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skbkrb said:


> I've been trying to switch to RF, but it's difficult since the receiver doesn't accept the codes you have to enter on the remote to convert. Can I set up the remote to RF on another receiver, then use it on the problem receiver in another room?
> 
> The IR mode still works sometimes so I"ve been getting by with it and the front panel. But there's no way to fast forward on the front panel so that sucks.


I had a feeling this might happen.
I think you'll need to do the navigating [through the change to RF] from the front panel.
Go through the point of selecting the RF mode and you should get to the screen with the codes/numbers to input, which should be these:
1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1
4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter the last 6 digits of the receivers ID #, found on a sticker in the access card compartment
8. press SELECT

These steps program the remote and maybe the only question is #8, and if the remote signals the receiver [in RF] or if you need to do this from the front panel to finish the setup.
One of them will change the screen and then "if it worked", you'll be in RF mode.
If this doesn't work, I'm guessing the receiver will need to be replaced.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Two HR22/100 0x4d1 supper slow and increasingly slow with 
Nomad installed.


----------

